# Eastern Orthodoxy



## JM (Mar 18, 2020)

Hey folks, 

I'm interested in a Reformed response to Eastern Orthodoxy, in particular their system of Church government, especially where the church fathers are concerned. Any chance we have brothers and sisters on the forum that are familiar with Bannerman's work on the Church? I read a reference that stated he advanced a polemic contra Anglican ecclesiology. 

Yours in the Lord, 

jm


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 18, 2020)

I would start with Robert Letham's _Through Western Eyes_. From what I recall, he tries to make an argument along the lines that the EO view of church polity is closer to that of the Church of England at the Reformation than it is to Rome. The recent volume of James Ussher's writings on church polity, _The Reformed Episcopal Church_ might address the issue. Although you should note that some of the works in this collection are freely available at EECO-TCP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 18, 2020)

Also, @BayouHuguenot may have more to contribute to this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 18, 2020)

JM said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm interested in a Reformed response to Eastern Orthodoxy, in particular their system of Church government, especially where the church fathers are concerned. Any chance we have brothers and sisters on the forum that are familiar with Bannerman's work on the Church? I read a reference that stated he advanced a polemic contra Anglican ecclesiology.
> 
> ...



I flirted with it for five years and read most of the Schaff set of church fathers, along with thousands of pages of monographs. First thing to realize is that there isn't a silver bullet answer to EO.

Church Govt.

On one level it is rule by bishops, so you will see some Anglican and Roman overlap. However, they reject the universal supremacy of the Pope. Traditioanlly, they hold to the four or five Patriarchates: Alexandria, Antioch, Jerusalem, Constantinople and/or Rome/Moscow (it gets tricky, as Rome in their eyes apostasized and Constantinople is run by Phanar Masons).

Filioque: Be ready to die on this hill, for they will.

Their soteriology is basic synergism, though not as refined as Rome's. I'll post most of my links. In the mean time, Letham's book is good. Daniel Mclendinn's book is good.

https://tentsofshem.wordpress.com/2015/12/18/towards-a-western-trinity/
https://negatingthevoid.wordpress.com/2015/12/05/through-hegel-fire-and-sword/
https://tentsofshem.wordpress.com/2018/07/06/notes-on-mullers-prrd-vol-4/

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 18, 2020)

https://tentsofshem.wordpress.com/2020/03/19/first-theology-vanhoozer/


----------



## jwright82 (Mar 18, 2020)

JM said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm interested in a Reformed response to Eastern Orthodoxy, in particular their system of Church government, especially where the church fathers are concerned. Any chance we have brothers and sisters on the forum that are familiar with Bannerman's work on the Church? I read a reference that stated he advanced a polemic contra Anglican ecclesiology.
> 
> ...


 Michael Horton wrote good response in a book on the subject.


----------

